# Amanos



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I just got 12 of these shrimp yesterday and have 24 more showing up tomorrow. I think I've read enough about their care, but was just curius if anyone had anything that they had to learn along the way in taking care of them?


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

These are super easy shrimp to take care of!!! They eat left overs and I even saw one munching on some fish poo the other day (ewww!) Give them some algae wavers every now and then, and you should be good to go.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Amano shrimp are cool! I want a few, but my hubby said we have enough Cherry Shrimp in the tank for now, lol. 

Here's a good site for some info' on them: 

Amano Shrimp | The Shrimp Farm

Depending on how many you have, you may have to supplement their food. They will eat algae, but they will also eat left over fish flakes or algae wafers that are on the tank bottom. I picked up some shrimp pellets from the LFS and drop a few in every other day or so, just to help supplement their feedings - I've seen them pick at the pellets and sit for a few minutes mowing down on them, lol.

Don't know what your experience with keeping shrimp is, but just make sure NO COPPER goes into the tank, (many fish medications have copper in them), and this will kill your shrimp. *sh

They are pretty easy to care for, and can be in a tank with Red Cherry Shrimp - which are insanely easy to care for - so, all in all, you should have no problem with them. *w3

*The fist pic' looks like a completely different shrimp.... it looks a bit like a Bamboo shrimp, which is a filter feeder, but I could be wrong....maybe it's just the angle of the pic.*


----------



## Alaizabelle (Mar 4, 2011)

I've got one of these guys in my guppy tank. He came with a batch of ghost shrimp (no idea how he got in there!) From what I've seen, he does a great job of picking up all the leftover food from my guppies! It's my most balanced tank 

Every week I give the shrimp a part of an algae wafer, and a few little shrimp pellets. Other than that, they take care of themselves!

Good luck with your shrimp! They are tons of fun to watch!


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

These guys are machines. Just watch them compared to other dwarf shrimp and see how fast they work over everything. 

I have a small group of (6) which I am actually attempting to breed. They are low order breeders in that the eggs hatch as larvae and require brack to full sea salt to morph into the adult form.

Other than that, they are real easy to take care of.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Good, that's what I need - machines. I'm hoping 36 of these and 24 Nerites in my 125g may help me keep the algae under control. There is plenty of algae on my wood, which I actually like, to keep them busy for a while. Just recently turned a corner on this tank and nearly got it under control with 50 more plants going in today. High light and low number of plants is an algae growing tank.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

These shrimp love algae. When I went on vacation I came back to an algae filled tank, these guys have done an excellent job on cleaning the larger rocks in the tank, I can actually see where the shrimp have eaten the algae off the rock, its really neat.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I guess I have to get used to the remains of the molting. These shrimp are full grown and I thought I had come home to dead shrimp.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

these are the easiest things to keep alive in my tank.... havent lost a single one. Just throw in a algae flake every once in awhile for them to get some extra nutrients from.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Making do with the algae on the wood I have.


----------



## hank (Apr 11, 2011)

Hmm, You didn't mention what kind of Algae you have. Hate to rain on your parade but that last picture of your Amano shrimps on your hardscape looks like BBA. I have 14 Amanos in my 120p tank and I watched them very carefully, so far they just pick on the bba, but it is not very effective at removing BBA entirely. Maybe I feed them too good.


----------

